# Red Velvet Cake Eyeballs!



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Here's a recipe that I'm going to try this year. I made the cake balls for Christmas last year and they were delicious! Thought I'd give them a Halloween twist! 

*Cake Eyeballs*

_1 box of red velvet cake mix
1 can cream cheese icing
1 lb. white chocolate or almond bark (for dipping)
Gel icing in blue, green, & black
Black M&Ms (optional)_

Combine the icing and the cake mix in a large bowl and freeze.
Once frozen, roll the mixture into balls (about 1 ½” diameter). If it’s taking a long time to get it all rolled you may need to occasionally put the mixture back into the freezer – or just keep excess mixture in the freezer until needed.

After all your mixture has been balled, melt the dipping chocolate. Dip each ball individually, making sure that it gets completely covered. Lay the covered balls out onto wax paper to harden. 

Once they have hardened, decorate like eyeballs using the gel icing. Black M&Ms can be used as the pupils instead of black gel icing.


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

Do you mean to combine the icing and only the mix itself? Or actually make the cake (adding whatever ingredients - water, egg, etc) and then add to the icing?


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

It's just the mix and the icing.


----------



## Asuryas (Aug 27, 2005)

I think i'm a little confused. I found another recipe for cake balls. So do you *not *bake the cake for your recipe? How do the cake balls turn out? Generally, i like this idea. It would be a great switch from cupcakes!

cake balls 

45 min 15 min prep 

1 *lemon cake mix*, any brand 1 container ready made *lemon frosting*, any brand 1 package *almond bark* (1 & 1/4 pound pkg) 

Bake cake according to directions on package.
Let cool completely.
Crumble cake mix in large bowl and mix in container of icing.
Mix well (I find it is easiest to use hands).
Refrigerate for approximately 30 minutes or until it will hold together when rolled into a 2 inch ball.
In saucepan over low heat or double boiler, melt almond bark.
Roll cake mixture into 2 inch balls.
Dip balls in melted almond bark and set on waxed paper to dry.


----------



## LadySharpeneedle (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks Rikki,What a neat idea I want to try this. It sounds so simple. LadySHarpeneedle


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Asuryas said:


> So do you *not *bake the cake for your recipe?



 Hmmmmmmm......let me get back to you on that. My sister already had the mixture in the freezer before I got there. When I emailed her asking for the recipe all she said was "combine the cake mix and the icing". Of course, she may be trying to sabatoge me!


----------



## LadySharpeneedle (Sep 20, 2007)

Rikki, I do alot with cakes and looking at the recipe it should work. It is not going to come out as a "cake" it is going to come out more as a gooey eyeball when you bit into the white chocolate outside. But let us know how your sisters comes out anyway. LadySharpeneedle


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Okay, I called her and she said that, yes, you do bake the cake first. She apologized for not saying that in the email. 
So it would be like Asuryas' recipe says. Too bad I can't edit my original post to reflect this.


----------

